# What are you hobbies aside from fishkeeping??



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Hey, let people know more about you! What are your other hobbies and activities?

Mine are:
Snowboarding
Mountain biking
Camping (in the bush, no designated campsites)
Canoeing/Kayaking
Hiking
4x4ing (Home Page)
Crocheting
Tri-loom weaving
Training my dogs to pull us on a mountain board, and hopefully soon skijoring


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

My 2 biggest ones besides fish keeping are woodwroking and snowboarding. Thanks to this forum I have been able to do some more woodworking, having gotten to make some stands for a few members here. Looking forward to this winter and hoping for a lot of snow so I can ride more than last year. One time was not enough.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

wow- I got tired just looking at your list!
my interests are a little less demanding Into bird study, gardening indoor and out, arm chair biology, sky gazing, reading in general and sci-fi. Coffee out is high on the list.


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm trying to learn to play the guitar. 
It 's been pretty slow going so far.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

target said:


> My 2 biggest ones besides fish keeping are woodwroking and snowboarding. Thanks to this forum I have been able to do some more woodworking, having gotten to make some stands for a few members here. Looking forward to this winter and hoping for a lot of snow so I can ride more than last year. One time was not enough.


 one time! for shame!! I go out MINIMUM every 2 weeks. Once a week is better. Powder King is a 2 hour drive from here, so its not unreasonable, especially when carpooling. But alas, my knee is destroyed at the moment, and I wont be able to board this year. Im so so so sad...


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

lowriders.... lol basically anything car related.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Does drinking count?


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

katienaha said:


> one time! for shame!! I go out MINIMUM every 2 weeks. Once a week is better. Powder King is a 2 hour drive from here, so its not unreasonable, especially when carpooling. But alas, my knee is destroyed at the moment, and I wont be able to board this year. Im so so so sad...


Last year in the lower mainland was pretty sad for snow and I had my son who was just under a year needing attention. This year is going to be better. Tough spot that you won't be able to ride. I'll think of you as I rip down the runs.


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

effox said:


> Does drinking count?


that's not a hobby that's a lifestyle!


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

I love crafts - rubber stamp card making, sewing, knitting, x-stitching, painting to name few, playing games (not on the puter) Other than that everything I have time for outdoors and what is in season - hiking, shelter dog walking, skiing and skating (haven't done for a while), badminton, soccer with nephew and nieces....
Oh and of course watching movies that make me think.


----------



## summit (Aug 22, 2010)

Snowmobiling is my main passion, if anyone else goes PM me and perhaps see if we can get out  Quads, fishing, hiking, camping, anything outdoors and that gets me out of the city really. Thats why I took up aquariums, keeps me busy when I am stuck at home


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Tarobot said:


> that's not a hobby that's a lifestyle!


So is snowboarding!


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

DJing (both on turntables, and mixing on the computer)
Magic (as many of you already know)
Squash
Snowboarding
Hiking
Camping
SCUBA


----------



## Buddiechrist (Apr 21, 2010)

Fish keeping
Fishing
Hunting / Tracking
Just getting back into Longbore / Archery 
Camping (DEEP bush .40cal + country)
Survival Games
Airsoft (Mil sims only)
Work (Lotta side work to fund my hobbies)
Poker (Casino only can't stand online)

Used to play Magic, RD still got infy laying around.


----------



## Karen (Apr 22, 2010)

Lots of mixed slo-pitch April thru October, would like to hibernate in the winter. Downtime is mostly computer games and reading.


----------



## Rayne (Jul 12, 2010)

Photography
Mountain biking
Camping/Fishing
Woodworking
Tinkering with my HTPC


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

baseball
basketball
football
rugby
fishkeeping
hangn with my pooch 
4 20 
hiking


----------



## Cinnibun (Apr 23, 2010)

horseback riding =)
currently taking lessons and working my up to learning how to jump!


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

i build miniature houses ... i do not have kids, so lets just say every friend who has a kid, has a house :O) this is the last one i built:






it is the smallest i have built, its scale is 1:24 but usually i do ones that are 1:12 ... my next one is big and it is more of a modern look, like a ski chalet, complete with solarium and a deck with hot tub :O)


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

Woodworking
Photography
Camping
Reading


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Fishing, target archery, and scuba...


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Bonsai
Landscaping
Gardening
basketball
golf 
volleyball
Hiking with the wife and doggie
Searching for Quokkas
Photography


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

hoolagal said:


> i build miniature houses ... i do not have kids, so lets just say every friend who has a kid, has a house :O) this is the last one i built:
> 
> it is the smallest i have built, its scale is 1:24 but usually i do ones that are 1:12 ... my next one is big and it is more of a modern look, like a ski chalet, complete with solarium and a deck with hot tub :O)


that's cool!


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Fishing
Paintball
Photography
Snorkeling
Plinking
Computer


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Fishing
golf
hiking
biking
boating
building things
fixing things(computers, electronics and such) 
cars & motorcycles

is 4 20 really considered a hobby? if so , then add that to the top of the list lol


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

I miss hiking, never seem to get out anymore to do it, when i lived in westwood plateau, any walk was a hike, lol

Gaming and fish tanks is all i do with my leisure time


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> Fishing, target archery, and scuba...


Hey... easy there. LOL


----------



## Punkys Dad (Apr 25, 2010)

For sure Mountain biking!
Casual Study in Philosophy and theology,
Otherwise nothing really special other than a pop can collection and matching banknote serial numbers once in a while.


----------



## Rayne (Jul 12, 2010)

^ Pretty cool! I used to collect bank notes a long time ago too. I even have some really old notes from when the individual banks could print their own money. None of those are in very good condition though but they're still cool!


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Cooking,reading,fitness,playing sports(soccer).Aquarium & fish come first


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

cooking,mainly bbq but do all kinds. Just built a smoker last week and did 7 sockeye on it.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

taureandragon76 said:


> cooking,mainly bbq but do all kinds. Just built a smoker last week and did 7 sockeye on it.


Nice! That'd be sweet.


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

I keep and breed Madagascar Day Geckos, I have my guitar collection and of course my xbox lol


----------



## CCBettas (Jul 6, 2010)

Showing cattle, exercise, Learning my language. The rest of the time, it's school, and school related obligations (tutoring, studying, Student Association). It's my little square.


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

T-dragon76,

I like cooking too,
Have you ever done brisket on the bbq? I just dipped my toe into doing pork shoulders for pulled pork. Watching some Myron Mixon and Pitt masters lately. If you know how to do brisket and want to share, let me know the size of cut, rubs, times, brines, temps. etc. Cheers.

Ohh..I also fish alot and other outdoor stuff. I would like to know about outdoor photography. 

Cheers people 

Hammer


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

paintball, camping. rockcrawling, any board sport, traveling, photography,hunting, car sound systems.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hammer said:


> T-dragon76,
> 
> I like cooking too,
> Have you ever done brisket on the bbq? I just dipped my toe into doing pork shoulders for pulled pork. Watching some Myron Mixon and Pitt masters lately. If you know how to do brisket and want to share, let me know the size of cut, rubs, times, brines, temps. etc. Cheers.
> ...


It's shows like Pit masters that inspire me Never done anything like a pork shoulder or brisket before, it is something that I am dying to do. For rubs I could never tell ya fully what I do as I don't know myself lol. I usually just throw things together and it usually turns out. The spices I find I use most are corriander,mustard (dry,wet and seed, prefer the bold for ribs)rosemary,garlic,basil,sea salt, etc you know the basics pretty much. I tend to stick to dry rubs. IMO why add moisture to a good cut of meat that already has it. I like dry rubs because you get a nicer bark on the meat and that is most peoples favorite part. I find with wet rubs on certain meats just kinda mask the natural flavor of the meat. I never marinade steaks any more just kosher salt and pepper right before they go on the grill, this helps bring out those natural juices and flavors of the meat.

On thanksgiving the wife did the turkey in the oven and I did a sockeye on the smoker bbq and a beef roast on the rotissiere. The roast everyone raved about. I took two whole bulbs of garlic peeled and poured over them 1/2 liter of cabernet sauvignon,apple juice and soy sauce and let that sit for two days. Then I injected all the liquid into the roast and stuffed all two bulbs worth of garlic into the roast. Then while cooking I smoked cherry wood with it. The flavor was killer. My next thing I also wanna try is a beer can chicken, never done it but I wanna turn it up a notch and use tequila and orange juice instead of beer I have so many ideas and things I wanna try but just either never get around to it or don't have the cash at the time when thinking of it lol.

Everyone loves coming over to my place to eat because they know they are gonna get something that tastes good and leave very full. I tend to cook like I am cooking for an army as I hate it when there isn't enough.

Another thing I am looking at getting is a turkey deep fryer, if you have never tried it you will love it. IMO the best way to cook one, the meat is so juicy and the skin nice and crispy and instead of taking all day to cook it's done in under an hour. When I get one I wanna try brining the turkey then deep frying it.


----------



## bettyboop (Jun 4, 2010)

My main hobby is competitive training and trialing with my dogs. I have titled my current Doberman Pinscher in obedience to a CDX, in Schutzhund for a BH, and put a WAC and TT on him. He was also training in agility but a shoulder injury took him out of that while he was still fairly young. Now he is 11.5 yrs old and a happy couch potato  My last Dobe was titled in obedience, Schutzhund, WAC, TT, CGC as well. I also have enjoyed helping to coach a few friends to their dog's titles and bettering their scores as well. I gotta say that it is more a passion than a hobby, and is something I have enjoyed for the last 30 + years now. 
My father-in-law turned me on to target archery last year and that may also become a hobby too. He makes his own recurve and replica primitive bows and gave me a couple to practice and learn with.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I collect antique postcards.

Here is a page with a few links to them.

Postcard page.


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

I drag race my car. drive it hard till it breaks in the summer and fix it all winter. Next summer my wife is going to be driving and I will be the pit crew. I have never seen my car make a pass in person, can't wait till next year!!!


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

Just to add to the list, keeping indoor plants....someday I'll have a patio..., collecting sea shells, drinking is my favorite - it is for sure a hobby for me...lol..., camping, cross country skiing, snowshoeing, dusting off my guitare - one day maybe learn - listening to a wide range of music, kayaking - once every couple years...used to go canoeing lots, so hopefully will get kayaking on a regular basis....going for walks...and taking photo's of nature....ok...that is all I do...and for sure not all at once....lol...


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

Cheers T-dragon76,

ditto on the dry rubs,


Hammer


----------



## Mike Hunt (Sep 13, 2010)

I like to go " fishing " with a certain member of this forum, we really dont do any fishing we just hang out together . * wink* *wink *


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Most of my hobbies revolve around my reptiles and amphibians. My snakes are a big one, building acrylic reptile displays, terrariums, etc.... and motorcycles  
Hoping to try my hand at making acrylic aquariums over the winter!


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

I have kids, so my favorite hobby is watching Dora, LOL, Ok so I fish both salmon and rainbows on the fly. 

I absolutely love to cook and bake, anything really, love to BBQ and was told by my fishing buddies wife that she hates coming over to my house for dinner bacause it makes her feel inadaquite as a cook. That was a great compliment. I really love to make pies and brownies as far a baking goes. I make almost any mind of pie imaginable and enjoy it so much.

I also love to play poker, and have seriously considered taking it up more seriously as I just love to play and have really caught on since I started. Like taking candy from a baby.

I also am really interested in real estate investing and consider it a bit of a hobby.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

screwing up my teens whole world.


----------



## stingraylord (Jun 18, 2010)

When you have over a 1000 gallons of water to change there is no room for other hobbies! LOL


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> screwing up my teens whole world.


doesn't every parent? I think its part of the job.


----------

